# Ruby Red Dragonet



## fury165

Has anyone seen these locally yet? They look gorgeous and a nice alternative to the Mandarin.

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/04/19/rubyb-red-dragonet-simultaneous-worldwide-splash/


----------



## tom g

*hey*

hey there I have not seen them around but I previously had a red and white one and he was absolutely amazing loved watching him just scoot around the tank , no issues with anyone in the tank and amazing finnage when he seen his own reflection in the glass it would pop up and looked great 
sum has red and whites right now .
cheers


----------



## fury165

Thanks Tom, I think I've seen the red and white ones around but these look amazing.

A few months ago I bought a nice fat Mandarin from Reef Boutique who was eating frozen Brine Shrimp  I know the BS isn't very nutritious so I started to culture Copepods so that I can seed the display tank from an "endless" supply of pods.

It is not that difficult to culture your own copepods in standalone containers. I culture Tigriopus californicus "Tiggerpods" from a starter culture I bought from ReefAquatica - I also noticed Canada Corals is carrying them as well. 
I put them in three shallow plastic containers and feed them PhytoFeast http://reef nutrition.com/phyto_feast.php. They really can't eat regular green Nannochloropsis Phytoplankton and do best with brown Isochrysis phytoplankton. Phytofeast has a mixture of planktons and is super concentrated so only a few drops are needed to feed the cultures every day (just enough to make the water cloudy)

There are quite a few guides out there but this is the one I've had the most success with. http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2526269


----------



## tom g

*pods*

hey there im gonna chk it out thanks for the info 
cheers 
tom


----------



## thmh

Sexy fish Roger! Wish you luck on tracking it down! I suggest you hire some big guns aka Mr Red! He travels wide and far for exotics aquatics!  but ill definitely keep an out out for you my friend! 

~Tony


----------



## fury165

thmh said:


> Sexy fish Roger! Wish you luck on tracking it down! I suggest you hire some big guns aka Mr Red! He travels wide and far for exotics aquatics!  but ill definitely keep an out out for you my friend!
> 
> ~Tony


Don't you worry, Mr Red is on a retainer and if he can't find it, it does not exist . Glad I can add you to the fish hunter team!


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> hey there im gonna chk it out thanks for the info
> cheers
> tom


NP, worth the small investment (~$50.00 for starter pods and food) and effort. Oh, btw ignore the parts about the Rotifer culture, you won't need that for the mandarins or the pods IMO...


----------



## altcharacter

I'm positive CRS brought in two of them at the start of the summer so you might want to give them a call to see if they can get in another for you.


----------



## fury165

Thanks for the lead Alt


----------



## tom g

*hey*

hey roger , can these be kept with others that are similar or do they prefer to be alone .I would be interested in keeping more then one .


----------



## fury165

Not sure Tom, limited info on them and some confusion since they are similar to at least one other type of Dragonet. From what I could gather so far is that they are peaceful but not sure if that includes it own kind...I'll pass along anything I can dig up


----------



## Taipan

"I'm on it. Another 'list' has been created.  " I think I've seen these at a specific LFS in the past; but I'm going to confirm first before I get anyone's hopes up......I'll keep you guys posted.

P.S. - It's Borb season soon.


----------



## tom g

*hey*

red or roger if u locate some let me know very interested , they are super peaceful if they are anything like the red and white ones I have had 
let me know 
cheers 
tom


----------



## fury165

Taipan said:


> "I'm on it. Another 'list' has been created.  " I think I've seen these at a specific LFS in the past; but I'm going to confirm first before I get anyone's hopes up......I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> P.S. - It's Borb season soon.


Thanks Red for keeping an eye out for the Ruby and Borb! Think you need a YouTube channel "Coral Reef Hunter". All you need to do is work on a pseudo Aussie accent and a catchy phrase.


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> red or roger if u locate some let me know very interested , they are super peaceful if they are anything like the red and white ones I have had
> let me know
> cheers
> tom


For sure Tom!


----------



## fury165

This is the pic that jogged my memory of the ReefBuilder's article.









According to the person who took this they were going for 60.00 in his LFS ...not sure of the locale but safe to say it wasn't Canada. trying to get more info...if these are showing up at LFS and not some uber fish boutiques in Singapore and Japan there may be hope yet!


----------



## tom g

*wow*

so pretty........indeed awesome looking


----------



## Taipan

tom g said:


> red or roger if u locate some let me know very interested , they are super peaceful if they are anything like the red and white ones I have had
> let me know
> cheers
> tom


No probs. You're on the "list" too. 



fury165 said:


> Thanks Red for keeping an eye out for the Ruby and Borb! Think you need a YouTube channel "Coral Reef Hunter". All you need to do is work on a pseudo Aussie accent and a catchy phrase.


lol thanks. You know how many people have suggested that I should "Twitter" or "Intragram" ?


----------



## tom g

*hmmm*

I think that's a fabulous idea , but I want u on a retainer .....


----------



## teemee

Hi Red, Hi Roger,
Please put me on the list, too 
so pretty!


----------



## fury165

teemee said:


> Hi Red, Hi Roger,
> Please put me on the list, too
> so pretty!


Red we still accepting people on the list?  joking Margret.. Of course we will


----------



## Taipan

Of Course! 

I have "lists" for: Special Euphyllias, Master Scolys, Flame Hawkfish, a Gem Tang, Coloured Carpets....etc...etc.... lol


----------



## fury165

I have visions of Taipan with a sacred book of lists written in some ancient dead language that only he can decipher... Known to inner circle as the *List Keeper*


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> Of Course!
> 
> I have "lists" for: Special Euphyllias, Master Scolys, Flame Hawkfish, a Gem Tang, Coloured Carpets....etc...etc.... lol


I think it is time to approach these lists seriously and open huge store 

you can call the store - "Frags Drive Trough"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Car2n

Flame Hawkfish
Big Als Whitby has one.
Awesome looking fish.
$69


----------



## Taipan

Nice....


----------



## fury165

Folks, was able to pick up one of these from Aquatic Kingdom this morning and met NotClear grabbing one as well. AK is selling them for 49.99 minus 25% Discount. They do have a few left but moving fast...apparently my thread here has put these beauties in the crosshairs of quite a few people 

Thanks Red and zoapaly for the heads up!


----------



## notclear

Was planning to get 1 male and 2 females, but they are quite small and I had bad experience in putting small fish in my tank only to find that they were no where to be seen soon after. With the exception of some tiny lyretail anthias though.


----------



## Bayinaung

fury165 said:


> Folks, was able to pick up one of these from Aquatic Kingdom this morning and met NotClear grabbing one as well. AK is selling them for 49.99 minus 25% Discount. They do have a few left but moving fast...apparently my thread here has put these beauties in the crosshairs of quite a few people
> 
> Thanks Red and zoapaly for the heads up!


What exactly did you pick up fury.. the flame hawk or the dragonnet...


----------



## fury165

The dragonet, never was looking for a flame hawk fish


----------



## Bayinaung

*flaming prawn goby*

while searching for the dragonnet, I ran into this one on another forum:
that's a gorgeous little fish too.


----------



## fury165

Ohh that is nice... What is the name?


----------



## Bayinaung

flaming prawn goby... me thinks me will continue building a micro fish tank... 
anyone seen this?


----------



## teemee

not in years.


----------



## Taipan

fury165 said:


> Thanks Red and zoapaly for the heads up!


This find was ALL zoapaly.  Can't take the credit. I was too focused on the Rhinopias Scorpionfish and didn't see the others to be honest.


----------



## notclear

Yes thanks zoapaly for the find!


----------



## fury165

Taipan said:


> This find was ALL zoapaly.  Can't take the credit. I was too focused on the Rhinopias Scorpionfish and didn't see the others to be honest.


I would have missed it buried in a post about Angelfish if it hasn't been for you pointing it out. Lots of kudos to go round for the both of you&#128540;


----------



## Taipan

*AK - Boxing Day/Week......*

P.S. - Spoke with Daniel today.....his Boxing Day/Week sale will be pretty nutty (in a good way). I'll let him post when he feels it's appropriate. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## zoapaly

notclear said:


> Was planning to get 1 male and 2 females, but they are quite small and I had bad experience in putting small fish in my tank only to find that they were no where to be seen soon after. With the exception of some tiny lyretail anthias though.





fury165 said:


> Folks, was able to pick up one of these from Aquatic Kingdom this morning and met NotClear grabbing one as well. AK is selling them for 49.99 minus 25% Discount. They do have a few left but moving fast...apparently my thread here has put these beauties in the crosshairs of quite a few people
> 
> Thanks Red and zoapaly for the heads up!


No problem! We need see the pictures


----------



## zoapaly

notclear said:


> Yes thanks zoapaly for the find!


Hope see you around this boxing day 

*MERRY X-MAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !*


----------



## fury165

zoapaly said:


> No problem! We need see the pictures


I will once *Smaug* comes out and graces me with his most August Presence


----------



## Sealife Central

if you are still looking for these we have some in stock


----------

